# Search engine light/trying to pass smog but cant



## mayamiyazono (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a maxima se 2000 and an on-board diagnostic said i needed to replace my cataltic converter. i had a new one installed but now the code reader does not list any codes but will not go to green either, just stays yellow. 


whats this mean? what am i suppose to do?

I need to pass smog, how do i reset it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are various drive cycles needed to put the computer in the "READY MODE", which is what the smog inspector needs. Typically the evap system is the last to reset, it requires the fuel tank to be between 1/4-3/4, when the cycle is driven. Different year models have similair codes, with some exceptions, dependent on year model, consequently they might require somewhat different drive cycles. The easiest way to find out what the drive cycle requires, is to ask a Nissan service rep to make a copy of the drive mode cycles, so you can drive them, or get an FSM for your year model. Here's the "nico club" web site with some additional info:


http://forums.********.com/failed-inspection-with-02-monitors-not-ready-t534392.html


----------

